# 02M 6sp into MKIII axle length?



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

Found someone local to modify my axles to fit. I have the 02M inner joint and shaft for both sides. I am running an 02J into a VR plus suspension currently.
What I need to know is: Are the 02M outer splines the same as my VR outer joints? Allowing me to just shorten the 02M axles. Or do I need to have my VR outer splines welded to the inner half of the 02M shafts?
What length end to end do I need for driver's and passenger's side shafts?
Where should the cuts be made? I am assuming a few inches after the outer splines would work well.
Thanks for any input-Ben


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: 02M 6sp into MKIII axle length? (bengone1)*

I have a 1.8T in my Cabrio with the O2M, and had DriveshaftShop fab me some custom axles; I sent them the lengths (from flange edge on the transmission to the back of the hub), and they cut the axleshafts for me; I stayed 4 lug so the splines on the axle were cut for stock 4 lug outer ends. Another moderator on here "Nater" has the O2M in his VR6 car, IM him for exact lengths. If you'd like to take a look at my car I'm in the Norfolk area, just IM me...

Mike


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: 02M 6sp into MKIII axle length? (bengone1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bengone1* »_...
What I need to know is: Are the 02M outer splines the same as my VR outer joints? Allowing me to just shorten the 02M axles. Or do I need to have my VR outer splines welded to the inner half of the 02M shafts?


Yes, the 02m outer CV joints slip right into the Vr hubs and is what I am going to be using as well.


_Quote, originally posted by *bengone1* »_...
What length end to end do I need for driver's and passenger's side shafts?


I haven't made the measurements yet, so I can't tell you exactly. Others that have the measurements, seem to not want to give the measurements right out for some reason.
As mentioned above, it is best to measure from the trans->engine Bell housing flange to the Inner CV joint Seat flanges on both sides for both transmissions and calculate the difference. That will tell you how much each axle needs to be cut.

_Quote, originally posted by *bengone1* »_...
Where should the cuts be made? I am assuming a few inches after the outer splines would work well.


I would do it where the axle diameter is largest. Anywhere is fine.
Hope that helps,
Shawn


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: 02M 6sp into MKIII axle length? (sdezego)*

Thanks for the responses. 
Sorry for not being clearer I need to know if the VR outer joint has the same 'shaft to joint' splines not joint to hub splines. So can I put a MKIII VR outer joint on an 02M shaft?
I don't have a 6 speed car to measure or a caliper to calculate the difference from the bellhousing face to each hub face. So yea I still need an exact number on the shaft itself. 
I have a friend looking into getting solid flywheels machined so you can run the unsprung 240mm disc and PP. poor mans upgrade to reduce the boat anchor they call a dual mass flywheel


----------



## bigtoy302 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: 02M 6sp into MKIII axle length? (sdezego)*

This is what I did on mine. Corrado with g60 knuckles and vr6 hubs(NON plus suspension). I think I shortened the long side 1.750 and the short side .500.


----------



## AutobahnTuningSolutions (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: 02M 6sp into MKIII axle length? (bigtoy302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtoy302* »_This is what I did on mine. Corrado with g60 knuckles and vr6 hubs(NON plus suspension). I think I shortened the long side 1.750 and the short side .500.


















How low is your car?? Also, can you be certain those are the lengths you shorted them? Im going to be running a 1.8t/02M combo in my Mk3 using the stock spindles and VR hubs. I just want to be sure this is the correct measurement so I can do the swap in a weekend.TIA


----------



## bigtoy302 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: 02M 6sp into MKIII axle length? (AutobahnTuningSolutions)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutobahnTuningSolutions* »_

How low is your car?? Also, can you be certain those are the lengths you shorted them? Im going to be running a 1.8t/02M combo in my Mk3 using the stock spindles and VR hubs. I just want to be sure this is the correct measurement so I can do the swap in a weekend.TIA

My car is stock height. I would not rely on the measurements. You will need to measure your car just to be sure. My trans and axles were out of a beetle S so I dont know if those are the same length as other 02m's.


----------



## AutobahnTuningSolutions (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: 02M 6sp into MKIII axle length? (bigtoy302)*

Yeah, I was trying to cut the down time. After some consideration, I might just make hybrid axles so I can retain the 4 lug.


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: 02M 6sp into MKIII axle length? (AutobahnTuningSolutions)*

If you're going to go with VR6 outer joints and O2M axles just have someone fab them up for you (RAxles or DSS), you can get them made for about 650.00 and they're good for 350hp (which is what mine are, and I have FK coilovers on my car, and while it won't win any lowness contests, it's low enough for me); I'd rather go that route than have some made, only to have them not work for me, then have to REmake them (once or twice even). Just my .02, take it for what it's worth...
Mike


----------



## AutobahnTuningSolutions (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: 02M 6sp into MKIII axle length? (Blk95VR6)*

To me its not going to cost me one red cent to shorten the axles. I have access to a lathe and Im a fabricator so a little welding isnt going to kill me. Im not going to be drag racing this car, Im building my Rabbit for that duty.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: 02M 6sp into MKIII axle length? (AutobahnTuningSolutions)*

Bump from the dead...
4 lug or 5 lug (plus or non-plus) should make no difference when shortening the axles. Both will have the same differential, but with obvious different total lengths.
With that said, does anyone have the measurements of their axles and or how much they shortened them?
There seems to be a lot of discrepancies out there and the measured length of the DSS Driver's side seems to complicate things a bit more. My measurements were spot on for the Passenger side with DSS, but my D/S was about 3/8" off (still pretty close).
Nate's measurements complicates things even more (at least for the D/S axle).
I am not interested in purchasing as I have a low mileage set from the 02m.
Please post up your lengths. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: 02M 6sp into MKIII axle length? (sdezego)*

These measurements from your axles.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: 02M 6sp into MKIII axle length? (sdezego)*

I'll start the ball rolling:
Measurements from Bellhousing Face to CV Flange:
*02a* - (NOTE: 3mm CV flange Recess taken into account)
D/S --------------- P/S
206.55mm ------ 37.7mm
Total Diff Width -Flange to Flange = 244.25mm

*02m*
D/S ---------- P/S
242.24mm ------ 57.8mm
Total Diff Width -Flange to Flange = 300.04mm

Total Diff Width Differences and thus net axle length difference = 55.79mm (2.2")
Based on each Flange Measurements:
02m D/S Axle = -20.1mm *(-.79")*
02m P/S Axle = -35.69mm *(-1.41")*
These measurements, I am pretty confident with. The tricky part is measuring the axle lengths in comparison, since the inner CV's can move in and out and throw off measurements , so a direct comparison is a bit difficult to be precise.
I will throw up the various axle length measurements that I got once I get some input and measurements from other people here.








Shawn


_Modified by sdezego at 10:50 AM 11-12-2009_


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: 02M 6sp into MKIII axle length? (sdezego)*

Shawn,
If you can upgrade from the tripod style inner joints to the ball and cage style I would highly recommend it. I had the tripod style on my DSS axles and upgraded to the ball and cage style inner joints and it's vastly improved for me, but that's my take on it. IF you decide to call DSS talk to Tad, he's the guy I dealt with on mine, and he took really good care of me. You "may" have to get a different bar IF you decide to work with them, as I believe the tripod bar is a 30 spline bar and the ball and cage is a 32 spline bar, so you may need new bars made (which aren't expensive, but they do cost a little money).
If I remember correctly my measurements were 27 5/16 for passenger's side and 16 3/4 for the driver's side. I'll get under the car this weekend and measure for you.
Mike


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: 02M 6sp into MKIII axle length? (Blk95VR6)*

As an update, I did not have Tripod inner joints. They were the typical caged inners. 

It might be hard to get an accurate measurement in the car, but if you think you can verify, please do. 
*Here is what I have for Flange to Bearing measurements.*
Stock Corrado Vr (+ suspension):
27 7/8" - 18 5/8"
Calculated Lengths using my above calcs based on Vr + axles:
27" and 17 1/4"
Nate's Reported Measurements:
26 13/16" and 16 1/2"
Blk95VR6 (verifying):
27 5/16" and 16 3/4"
Rycou (DSS axles) (just purchased and just measured):
26 7/8" and 17 5/8"
--------------
So, I am pretty confident that ~27" on the P/S Axle is correct.
But, you can see the discrepancies on the D/S axle. I can easily see that a measurement can be 1/4" off due to the inner CV position, but this is more.
FWIW my stock Beetle Turbo S short axle is 17 3/8" which is pretty darn close if not usable as is. P/S is 28 5/8", so it def needs to be shortened.
Shawn



_Modified by sdezego at 3:39 PM 11-12-2009_


----------



## madonion (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (sdezego)*

Would the mesurments for the 4cyl. o2m be the same for the vr6 O2m ?
How much dropping the car will influence cv lenght needed ?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (madonion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madonion* »_Would the mesurments for the 4cyl. o2m be the same for the vr6 O2m ?

No. Only the amount they must be shortened will be the same.


----------



## MK3NORTH (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_No. Only the amount they must be shortened will be the same.

The VR6 and 1.8T driveshafts/diff flanges have different dimesions. A VR6 02M did not requiring shortening the driverside driveshaft, my 1.8T did. I removed 1/4" driverside, 7/8" passengerside, although the car was very low at the time I took the measurements. I have since raised it and I can fit an unmodified 02M driverside driveshaft now.
As for the splines on the outer CV, they will fit straight into your MK3 VR6 spindles, you must use the 02M bolt.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

this is probley not mutch use , but i cut modifyed some driveshsafts , as i fitted a r32 turbo in a mk1 caddy then run 02m gearbox along with the stock mk4 golf 4motion driveshafts , and choped re welded and sleaved which were holding 20/25psi on the caddy with 2wd/4wd in use


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (MK3NORTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK3NORTH* »_
The VR6 and 1.8T driveshafts/diff flanges have different dimesions. 

Do you have an specifics on the dims?
Thanks


----------



## madonion (May 1, 2007)

For those who have shortenned axles to fit with mk3/corrado vr6 plus suspension, how much did you take off the the passenger side ? I believe i'm going to cut .500 off the P/S and leave the driver side stock lenght.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

madonion said:


> For those who have shortenned axles to fit with mk3/corrado vr6 plus suspension, how much did you take off the the passenger side ? I believe i'm going to cut .500 off the P/S and leave the driver side stock lenght.


From what Axles?

The overall lengths you should end up with are:

*P/S: 26 7/8" *
*D/S: 16 7/8" *

You will likely need to shorten your D/S axle a tad to be 100% (~5/16-3/8" if the length is similar to the Beetle S axle I have)


----------



## madonion (May 1, 2007)

from o2m vr6 axles

current mesurments are:

17" 1/4 D/S
28" 1/4 P/S

with what you are saying I would cut 1"3/8 off the passenger side and 3/8 off the driver side I will place the engine in this weekend with the transmission cup at the correct location and take other mesurements the problem I can't make mesurment at the correct ride height at the moment


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

^ correct.

I verified these measurements with another guy who was as meticulous as I as well as measuring my mock setup.

struts were not in on this pic, but were for measurements. I measured with A Arms flat.


----------



## CannuckCorradoVR6T (Nov 8, 2001)

Just took passenger side measurements.

FWD 02M VR6 tranny (from 2002 GLI VR6) in a '93 VR6 Corrado

P/S transmission axle flange FACE to steering knuckle seal face, a-arms level: *26-13/16"*

Stock 2002 Jetta GLI VR6 P/S Axle: 27-7/8"

Amount to shorten OEM P/S GLI VR6 axle: *1-1/16"*

Looks like the final length is roughly in-line with everyone else. Im scribing a reference line before I cut the axle to be sure of the change in length.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

CannuckCorradoVR6T said:


> Im scribing a reference line before I cut the axle to be sure of the change in length.


yea, that is what I did. There are pics of the process I used in my build thread here -> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2805002-Project-Build-sc2020/page13


----------



## dik-van-dub (Jul 25, 2010)

why spend the money on custom axles when if you do a search you can use vw axles, you just have to mix and match a bit

do a search

look through this thread for more info

http://mk2vr6.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=10703


----------



## CannuckCorradoVR6T (Nov 8, 2001)

It looks like I may have some oddball parts. The MK4 VR6 GLi p/s axle has an oddball sliding knuckle joint on the transmission side. Either way, heres some more info.

After chopping the axle, i noticed the case hardening on the axle was quite deep; maybe .100".

I hardness tested it: 60 Rc!!! 
The soft inner was 20 Rc. 
I PMI'd the axle. The material is 8620, which makes sense.

I also blunted two cutting inserts just trying to turn one side of the axle down. I will report back once I have broken out the ceramic bits.

I still need to do some research on the best welding procedure for 8620. Not sure what is needed with pre-heat, or post weld heat treat.


----------



## madonion (May 1, 2007)

Thanks great info !

http://weldingweb.com/showthread.php?t=28900

look at post #11 & #12

I still don't know what kind of filler would be best to use, I'll keep looking


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Where were you cutting? Pics please. If you were cutting near the splined ends, it would make sense. Anywhere near the center cut with no problems on the few sets that I shortened.


----------



## CannuckCorradoVR6T (Nov 8, 2001)

The P/S 24v VR6 axle is solid and appears to be hardened over its entire length.

I cut the part 8" from the outer spline face. I am turning the outer part down to ~.375", and reaming a .0005" interference fit hole on the trans end. I am turning a 75 degree included angle for weld prep. 

Also, max measured stock runout is .010". This is my target when its done.


----------



## madonion (May 1, 2007)

I dropped mine to the machinist today. I was wondering if the bigger part on the axle was hollow. Did you have to disassemble the inner end when doing the cut/welding ? The outter part of the o2m CV is servicable right ?


----------



## CannuckCorradoVR6T (Nov 8, 2001)

I removed both inner and outer to machine the axle. The outer looks like a regular cv.


----------



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)

Sorry to bump an old thread from the dead but did any of you purchase custom axles? If so where did you get them from?

I need a set for a MK2 and I've reached out to a few shops who are quoting $1200 for a pair of axles which seems insane to me... I only need them to handle 250/300hp, they don't need to be made of gold


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

I haven't, but I know people who have. They ordered them from The Drive Shaft Shop. I know they are not cheap by any means, but don't think they are 1,200. Thought they were 6-8..


----------



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)

sdezego said:


> I haven't, but I know people who have. They ordered them from The Drive Shaft Shop. I know they are not cheap by any means, but don't think they are 1,200. Thought they were 6-8..


Yah DSS quoted me the $1200 for a set of Level 3 (500 hp) axles which is way more than I need.. I'll be pushing 300hp at most but they are the only axles they offer that don't use a stock CV joint. I don't think the stock CV's will hold up for very long...


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

rawk said:


> Yah DSS quoted me the $1200 for a set of Level 3 (500 hp) axles which is way more than I need.. I'll be pushing 300hp at most but they are the only axles they offer that don't use a stock CV joint. I don't think the stock CV's will hold up for very long...


 :screwy: :laugh:

Holy isht... Do you have to supply the Vaseline too?

Why do you not think the stock CV joints will hold up? The 02m joints are bigger than the 02a/02j and they have been proven to hold up to big power. ..as long as they are not the tripod style (not even sure what models those came on). Mine, and the few sets that I did were all conventional style joints.

Anyway, that's the reason I made/modified my own axles. -> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2805002-Project-Build-sc2020/page13

If you have a set of axles, I would just find a good machine shop locally and have them shorten them. The hardest part about custom axles is knowing the lengths, and that is all in here. Maybe get some new (NOT REBUILT) replacement CVs. GKN are good joints in my experience. Hell, for new CVs and the machine work, you are probably only looking at 4-500.


hth
Shawn


----------



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)

sdezego said:


> :screwy: :laugh:
> 
> Holy isht... Do you have to supply the Vaseline too?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Shawn, I'm itching to put your mounts to use!  My concern was more for the stock outer MK2 CV's, I know the 02M side is much more stout and should hold up fine.

I have a stock set of 02M axles and a stock set of MK2 axles, I guess I should just go the machine shop route, I would imagine it being much cheaper in the long run


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

I just happened upon this thread and will throw some input into it. 


I bought my axles about 5 years ago and paid 650 for them from DSS, and they're built to handle about 300hp. If you call them back talk to Frank, he does all their custom work.


I agree, however, if you're really wanting to save a bit of money, install the drivetrain where you want it, make sure it's torqued down snug, put the wheels and tires on the car, and put it on the ground at the height where you'll most likely be driving. THEN, do your measurements. If you have access to a pit, put your car on it, get into the pit, and measure from there. You want to measure from the back of the hub (where the splines of the outer joint go through) to the cup flange on the transmission, and modify from there. I have stock O2M inners, stock MK III 4 lug outers, and a custom machined bar (32 spline on the O2M end and 30 on the outer end). 

And if you do decide to go custom, get ball and cage inner joints. I cannot stress that enough, especially if you are lowered, as the tripod style inner joints "could" separate the joint from the bar IF you are under extreme driving stress (e.g. hit a large pothole, even at slow speed). The ball and cage joints are so much more well made, and I've loved mine since I've had them.

...and Shawn, you know I've got to get a set of mounts from you (probably early in the New Year). I'll give you a call, I still have your number...


Mike


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

rawk said:


> Thanks for the info Shawn, I'm itching to put your mounts to use!  My concern was more for the stock outer MK2 CV's, I know the 02M side is much more stout and should hold up fine.
> 
> I have a stock set of 02M axles and a stock set of MK2 axles, I guess I should just go the machine shop route, I would imagine it being much cheaper in the long run


ha, Nick I didn't recognize your screen name. Anyway, yes, if you have the axles then have a good machine shop cobble them together!

As for the Mk2 side of things, are you going to run 4 or 5 lug? The reason I ask is that if you are going to run 5 lug, then you can press Mk3 VR/Corrado Vr hubs into your spindles. Since those hubs are the same spline as the 02m outers, you can use the full 02m axles and just shorten them. This is actually what BigToy did on page 1. The only thing you have to consider is that you will need to redrill a set of rotors, since the top hat offset is different for the 4 vs 5 lug.

This would be the way I would go. Using the Mk2 outers and splines might work, but if you are going through the trouble of custom axles (and you already have the 02ms), I would go this route hands down.

Also, since it is not specifically listed within the thread, even though the info is there, 

*For the MkII/G60 Corrado Axle Lengths* (Please check my work  ):

682.63 -15mm (for non-PLus suspension) = *667.6mm*
428.63 -15mm (for non-PLus suspension) = *413.6*

This is with the CV joints on the axles and measured from the back of the inner CV Flange (where it mates to the trans output flange) to the edge of the outer CV joint where is mates against the wheel bearing.

Depending on what axles you have, you will need to determine exactly how much to cut. For the axles from the Beetle TurboS, you would need to cut 59.7 from the long axle and 23mm from the short (for the MkII suspension Width). Again, check my work based on my data from the previous pages and in my thread if necessary 

Shawn


----------



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)

sdezego said:


> ha, Nick I didn't recognize your screen name. Anyway, yes, if you have the axles then have a good machine shop cobble them together!
> 
> As for the Mk2 side of things, are you going to run 4 or 5 lug? The reason I ask is that if you are going to run 5 lug, then you can press Mk3 VR/Corrado Vr hubs into your spindles. Since those hubs are the same spline as the 02m outers, you can use the full 02m axles and just shorten them. This is actually what BigToy did on page 1. The only thing you have to consider is that you will need to redrill a set of rotors, since the top hat offset is different for the 4 vs 5 lug.
> 
> ...


Shawn thanks for all the detailed info, you are a wealth of knowledge! 

I was planning on staying 4 lug, but I don't have wheels yet so I guess going 5 lug would be a possibility. I also like the idea of keeping the stock 02M axles and just shortening them!

I guess that would be the cheapest route as well, I would just need the new hubs and to re-drill my front and rear rotors... I think this makes the most sense :thumbup:

Thanks again!


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

rawk said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread from the dead but did any of you purchase custom axles? If so where did you get them from?
> 
> I need a set for a MK2 and I've reached out to a few shops who are quoting $1200 for a pair of axles which seems insane to me... I only need them to handle 250/300hp, they don't need to be made of gold



What did you ended up doing with yours ?


----------



## DankNugz (May 19, 2007)

Going to revive this old one from the dead...

I have a TDI swapped (1Z from MK3) MK2 with complete MK3 VR plus suspension installed, so for all intents and purposes of this conversation, the car might as well be a MK3 VR6. I found myself a ERF code 02M swap from the EU complete with all the bits including the 02M axles from the MK4 "PD" TDI donor car in Europe.

I'm assuming I need to trim the axles from what I've read here, but between this thread and many others, I am quite confused on the amount that needs to be trimmed. Custom axles are out of the question for me, over budget and over kill for my application, so I will just be going to a local driveshaft shop that can cut and balance them for me. 

So, how much needs to come off each axle?


----------



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)

DankNugz said:


> Going to revive this old one from the dead...
> 
> I have a TDI swapped (1Z from MK3) MK2 with complete MK3 VR plus suspension installed, so for all intents and purposes of this conversation, the car might as well be a MK3 VR6. I found myself a ERF code 02M swap from the EU complete with all the bits including the 02M axles from the MK4 "PD" TDI donor car in Europe.
> 
> ...


I would highly recommend just measuring the length between the flanges and the spindles. Obviously make sure you are at ride height first. I started with the measurements Shawn helped out with, but they were a bit different when measuring on my own GTI.

I had my axles cut and shortened as well, and saved me about $500 off getting custom axles done.


----------



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)




----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

I measured mine with dowels through the hub at ride height.


----------



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)

JamesS said:


> I measured mine with dowels through the hub at ride height.


:thumbup: I think that is probably the best way to do it!


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

For a narrow track G60 Corrado with an AWD 02M:



> The drivers side (short) is 41.1cm based on my measurements which is different from the 41.36 I have seen, OEM TT is 43.2 so it needs to be shortened 2.1 cm
> 
> The passenger side (long) is 51.2cm, OEM audi TT is 55.7cm, so it needs to be shortened by 4.5 cm


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

rawk said:


> I would highly recommend just measuring the length between the flanges and the spindles. Obviously make sure you are at ride height first. I started with the measurements Shawn helped out with, but they were a bit different when measuring on my own GTI.
> 
> I had my axles cut and shortened as well, and saved me about $500 off getting custom axles done.


Please provide some more specifics. I measured mine at "my" ride height, so that could account for some changes. However, I am curious as to what you came up with.

In reality, a difference of 1/2" will make little difference as the inner CV can account for variations. ...and, the inner CV can in fact cause fluctuations in final measurements depending on it's rest position.

I would need to look a the measurements provided and make sure it is my final calcs, but I am confident my calcs are correct until someone can show me they are not :laugh:

1st, I did calcs based on the trans output flange diff from 02a to 02m. Then, I actually measured the distance (much like JamesS showed above). Just want to make sure the community has the best informed information :thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

sdezego said:


> Please provide some more specifics. I measured mine at "my" ride height, so that could account for some changes. However, I am curious as to what you came up with.
> 
> In reality, a difference of 1/2" will make little difference as the inner CV can account for variations. ...and, the inner CV can in fact cause fluctuations in final measurements depending on it's rest position.
> 
> ...


Here is what I use for the final "BARE" Axle lengths (no CVs):

Mk3 using 02m axles AND 02m CVs (i.e. using 5 Lug Hubs) = 40.66mm and 66.06mm (measurements for a car about 2" lowered - i.e. flat A-arms)

Mk2 = subtract 1.5cm from each or 39.3cm and 64.6cm

*Note:* the 02m CVs account for 2.2 CM of total axle length


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

I will also mention that if you are making a Hybrid 02m->mk2 axle (as I have done a couple of times), be sure that you account for the difference in outer CV joints in the measurements above.

02m outer Joint adds: 2.2 cm to axle length (as mentioned above)
02a outer joint adds: 2.4 cm to axle length (for those who MUST retain 4 lug and don't want to have custom hubs made - I do not recommend) - In other words make your axles 0.2 cm shorter than the Mk2 02m axle measurements I have listed.


----------



## tinto (Jun 18, 2008)

sdezego said:


> I will also mention that if you are making a Hybrid 02m->mk2 axle (as I have done a couple of times), be sure that you account for the difference in outer CV joints in the measurements above.
> 
> 02m outer Joint adds: 2.2 cm to axle length (as mentioned above)
> 02a outer joint adds: 2.4 cm to axle length (for those who MUST retain 4 lug and don't want to have custom hubs made - I do not recommend) - In other words make your axles 0.2 cm shorter than the Mk2 02m axle measurements I have listed.


I'm following this thread with great interest.

Shawn, are you saying you don't recommend custom hubs, the retention of 4 lug or the hybrid 02m-02a joints?
I want to keep narrow track on my mk2 when my R32+2wd converted 02m go in.
Have mk3 uprights and plan on keeping things 4 lug.

(I've got a set of your mounts to help this all come together)


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Shawn isn't recommending creating a hybrid axle which would have an 02m inner and 02a outer. 

If you want narrow track 4x100 get custom spline hubs done by RCV Performance. That is what I ended up doing so I can run 4x100 narrow track and use a shortened 02m axle


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

^ What James said. 

If you must stay 4 lug, I use the 02m Outer Joint which has the larger/fine spline (same as VR6 Hub Spline) rather than to use the small outer CV spline of the stock Mk2 Hubs with some hybrid spliced axle.


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

So I'm about to launch into this endeavor from what appears to be a completely different starting point than anyone else here has done:
I'm starting from an Automatic VR6 Corrado, moving to O2m. 

I know my Auto axles are different lengths than standard 5 speed VR6 axles. The inner CV joints are completely different than the 5 speed setup. I'm going to get down there and measure them, but I'm wondering how different they are from the desired end result.


----------

